# Mini-herf in DFW?



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm gonna be in the DFW area this weekend, I'll be driving up thursday morning, and i'll be there all weekend, i dont know how much mobility i'll have as im taking my car to get worked on thurs-fri...

anyways, post back or pm me if you want to get together and have a smoke...


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Tresputt and I were just exchanging PMs about this. I believe that we're both good for Thursday or Friday.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

I am usually at Up in Smoke in Irving on Fridays and at Tobacco Lane on the Square (FW) on Saturday and then to Pop's. I might be good for this weekend.


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Where in DFW ya gonna be to get yer car worked on?


----------



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

Mowee said:


> Where in DFW ya gonna be to get yer car worked on?


Texas Auto Tops in arlington.... not very pleased with the level of service thusfar... the previous owner had work done there... and now the freakin sunroof leaks in the rain (and those of you in the houston area know its been raining quite a bit lately)

Unfortunately im taking it into the shop tomorrow morning, so unless they can get the breaks ordered and installed in a couple hours (yea right...) I'll prolly be comin up later on that afternoon/evening/night


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

If the sunroof leaks on a Nissan ( my infiniti did) you probably need the channel blown out. There is a drain tha clogs....a can of air in the right spot fixes that...Infiniti did it for me in like 5 minutes (for free). My sis in law likes Bankston's Nissan service dept in Irving. Wish Arlington was closer...otherwise I'd be there.


----------

